# shark farms?



## Creator (Jan 15, 2008)

With dwindling shark numbers in the future, will farming sharks be a solution?


----------



## hlywkar (Jan 15, 2008)

that depends... are there enough people that care to 'farm' a shark?  farming is a lot different from maintaining in a zoo and hoping they breed. You'd need a big area to farm sharks. it'd be cool though. I'd do it if I had the money.


----------



## scifimoth (Jan 15, 2008)

It would be extremely difficult and in some species pretty much impossible.

There are still several species in which the breeding behavior is completely unkown.

It may work with animals like horned sharks which are smaller and breed fairly easily, but a great white would be another story.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 15, 2008)

Sharks are wide territory creatures like wolves are. Large shark farms may look like the answer, but these are really just water cages. Sharks, as far as I remember from watching Shark Week, also have really strong instincts naturally, I think shark farms would kill them in the long run. The long term answer is in controlling humanities impact on nature,not controlling nature.


----------



## Creator (Jan 22, 2008)

Farming them for food? Well for conseveration purposes farming smaller ones would be ideal but bigger ones would be a prob.


----------

